# REmapping



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi all,can anyone recommend a good mapper in the yorkshire area im wanting my tt tdi doing .


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Wrong forum for mk3 TTs


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesome in Manchester are worth the trip


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

StuartDB said:


> Wrong forum for mk3 TTs


Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

Remap bhp near hull are good...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

jester225 said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong forum for mk3 TTs
> ...


You're welcome.. Bill @ Badger5 knows the most about these 1.8 20v engines you should take your rolling coal there. 

Whilst we're here can anyone suggest the best value car seat for a mazda 3 2005?

I was also looking for the customer services number for Aldi in Bedford..

How do you spell the pleural of facetious? 

Jokes asid, I am maybe getting my daughters 2009 TDI PD130 it has a failing actuator rather than fixing that i'm thinking about getting a hybrid 240bhp turbo.. so if you find a decent mapper post back


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jester225 said:


> Hi all,can anyone recommend a good mapper in the yorkshire area im wanting my mk3 ultra tt tdi doing .


I have no idea if these guys are any good, but they seem to have good reviews and are doing £100 all bookings until the end of the month. And they come to you:

https://www.remapkings.com/


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

100£ for a remapp?
Thats a very low price. Suspiciously low. I know that higher price doesn't mean better quality always. But I would be hesitant to leave my car there if the price is this low.

You dont want to f-around with bad maps. 40% of threads here are people asking for help because of cheap bad mapps.

Could be wrong though. Check the reviews.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

it's 100 discount so is 250 instead of 350 - for a stage 1 remap or an economy remap.

https://www.remapkings.com/ConfigOption ... p/2003/vrm


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> it's 100 discount so is 250 instead of 350 - for a stage 1 remap or an economy remap.
> 
> https://www.remapkings.com/ConfigOption ... p/2003/vrm


From how TTaero wrote I took it as 100£ final price.

250 from 350 is good in that case then


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry gents - typo on my part. I meant to say £100 off!


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hardly seems worth it, pretty cheap though I suppose...


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

StuartDB said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > StuartDB said:
> ...


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jester225 said:


> Hi all,can anyone recommend a good mapper in the yorkshire area im wanting my mk3 ultra tt tdi doing .


If you do get a remap, I'm very interested to hear your thoughts on the difference it makes to your Ultra.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

jester225 said:


> Hi all,can anyone recommend a good mapper in the yorkshire area im wanting my mk3 ultra tt tdi doing .


ARCH Garage, Filey check out their Facebook page
I use them for my servicing reasonable prices as well


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Have a friend who remapped his ultra, and difference is noticeable



aeroflott said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,can anyone recommend a good mapper in the yorkshire area im wanting my mk3 ultra tt tdi doing .
> ...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Whats the HP increase for Stage 1 TDI TT MK3?

ABT offered some pathetic 20HP increase for very hefty price.

Revo offers like 46HP increase (184 to 230HP)

Both revo and ABT say they can only do remap on FWD manual TDI. Why is Quattro Stronic not mentioned?


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

aeroflott said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,can anyone recommend a good mapper in the yorkshire area im wanting my mk3 ultra tt tdi doing .
> ...


I had mine done at P-Torque in Wombourne ( which I appreciate isn't really near you) Made a very noticeable difference, power/torque comes in earlier and stays for longer


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Appreciate I'm opening a huge can of worms here, but any thoughts on the merits of these plug in chips vs remaps?

I'm 6 months out of warranty on my Ultra, and tempted to do something along these lines.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> Whats the HP increase for Stage 1 TDI TT MK3?
> 
> ABT offered some pathetic 20HP increase for very hefty price.
> 
> ...


Most of the mapper say the increase in power is about 40/45 in hp but its the torque figure thats what is needed on a diesel this goes up by 100 nm to 470 from 370 im still looking into it but i will be doing it soon and i`ll let ya know.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jester225 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the HP increase for Stage 1 TDI TT MK3?
> ...


I can imagine that torque increase is nice. Its the one good feature of diesels that makes me like them. 

40HP increase sounds about right. ABT promises 26HP for a lot of money. Which is strange. ReVo seems to offer around the 40HP mark.

Still dont understand why TDI mapping is only for FWD and Manual. Why cant they do the same for TDI Quattro Stronic?

p.s- be sure to post official paper spec/times that the mappers claim.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

This is the Dyno readout after P-Torque had remapped mine, even if it's a "happy Dyno" , you can feel a big difference over standard


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

All booked in so we will see.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jester225 said:


> All booked in at pro remaps in huddersfield so we will see.


Please report back - would love to hear more about it!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

aeroflott said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > All booked in at pro remaps in huddersfield so we will see.
> ...


Yeah keep us updated. Never heard of them before but it's only 10 mins away from me.

Was looking at CM Tuning in Morley as Chris is ex MRC who have a good reputation.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Just had a look at cm tuning`s website,no mention of any diesel remapping nearly all high performance cars rs4/rs6 and so on
and their prices reflect that.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi all,just to report back on remap, it didn`t happen and im not going to say on an open forum


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jester225 said:


> Hi all,just to report back on remap, it didn`t happen and im not going to say on an open forum


You big tease. An issue with the car or the people doing it?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

jester225 said:


> Hi all,just to report back on remap, it didn`t happen and im not going to say on an open forum


Why create a thread on an open forum if you're not gong to spill said beans? We're all curious now!


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

gAgNiCk said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,just to report back on remap, it didn`t happen and im not going to say on an open forum
> ...


I created a thread so that everyone could see how my tt would be remapped,not expecting to see what we saw yesturday and its nothing to do with my car


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

jester225 said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > jester225 said:
> ...


Oh dear, there are other mapping options, maybe better going with an established franchise that has an international presence...


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Try Autotecnica in Hull ,thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.superchips.co.uk/
These have been going for years and reasonably priced and can organise local and mobile fitting


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

PJ. said:


> https://www.superchips.co.uk/
> These have been going for years and reasonably priced and can organise local and mobile fitting


Interestingly, I just checked out the SuperChips website, and went through the booking process for a mobile fitting and it said that Remap Kings would perform the remap on their behalf at a cost of £399.

However, if you go direct to Remap Kings they have £100 off this month, meaning the cost would be £254, presumably for the same thing. Anyway, quite a saving it seems.

These are the figures they are quoting for my TT Ultra:

PERFORMANCE MAP
Original BHP	184
BHP After Remap	220 (+19.6%)
Original Torque Nm	380
Torque After Remap Nm	450 (+18.4%)


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Caveat emptor with the mobile remappers.

Remapkings are not a listed company, have no address and no landline.
It might all be fine, but if your £40k sports coupe gets its brain fried, you'll have to shell out more to get back where you started (at best).

I'd spend more for a reputable, premises based outfit, preferably with a dyno.

Just my twopenneth.

R


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi all,i`ve now got the car remapped and its spot on,pulls like a train its running 225hp/460 torque its only been done today so not really been out in it yet on a run so will report back but it does feel nice.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jester225 said:


> pulls like a train


My #1 reason why I love diesel.

What are the actual (or promised) new performance numbers that the remapper says the car has now? (0-60, speed..etc)


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

The actual figures are 225hp and 460 nm torque and it feels so smooth and instant torque is very addictive,plus the mpg has gone up a touch.Going to get them to do my macan next month overall im very happy with the tt its well worth doing


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jester225 said:


> The actual figures are 225hp and 460 nm torque and it feels so smooth and instant torque is very addictive,plus the mpg has gone up a touch.Going to get them to do my macan next month overall im very happy with the tt its well worth doing


Where did you get this done in the end?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jester225 said:


> The actual figures are 225hp and 460 nm torque and it feels so smooth and instant torque is very addictive,plus the mpg has gone up a touch.Going to get them to do my macan next month overall im very happy with the tt its well worth doing


Nice, but how faster is it now?
In terms of say 0-60mph?
Did they give you official promised times?

P.s- diesel torque FTW!!


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > The actual figures are 225hp and 460 nm torque and it feels so smooth and instant torque is very addictive,plus the mpg has gone up a touch.Going to get them to do my macan next month overall im very happy with the tt its well worth doing
> ...


Hi there,i dont think there is anywhere that would quote those times 0-60 but i could be wrong,i had it mapped for the torque with some more hp thrown in tbh, if i wanted 0-60 i would of bought a ttrs all i can say its a lot faster than standard,i can clearly state that im impressed with it and i have had some quick cars and bikes in the past,if you have`nt had it done do it


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

aeroflott said:


> jester225 said:
> 
> 
> > The actual figures are 225hp and 460 nm torque and it feels so smooth and instant torque is very addictive,plus the mpg has gone up a touch.Going to get them to do my macan next month overall im very happy with the tt its well worth doing
> ...


i had it done a jc remapping in leeds


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been toying with the idea of doing this on my Ultra and rang my insurer (Aviva), to ask what effect it might have on my premium. They asked what BHP increase was anticipated after the remap and I quoted the Remap Kings figures:

_Original BHP 184
BHP After Remap 220 (+19.6%)_

The guy spoke to the underwriters while I was on hold, and they came back and said they wouldn't offer any cover for that percentage of increase, and if I went ahead I'd have to cancel my policy and change insurers.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Looking at getting a Diesel TT myself and interested in remapping for extra torque. I like the figures and reports provided above. Was the question of availability on the Quattro ever answered?

And another question while I'm thinking of it, does the remap make any changes to the DSG or is it only engine related (boost, fueling, response, etc).


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

For reference, link to the TDI Remap Kings as listed above;

https://www.remapkings.com/ECU-Remap/Au ... p/2017/vrm


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Just tried to get into the Map link and its dead. Works for a petrol Map but think they have changed around the website links.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

just go to the homepage and enter your reg, worked fine for me on my TDI


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Any recommendation for a custom dyno remap rather than generic?
So far Darkside Developments, Barnsley, look good value??
and much closer to me I've just spoken to R-Tech in Hinckley Leicestershire, who seem well regarded.


----------

